# Victoria Beckham at her kid's soccer game- Hot or Not?



## jdepp_84 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think its cute, but too dressy and 80's looking for a soccer game.


----------



## Manda (Jul 18, 2007)

I think thats the most casual she gets lol. Oh well, you know guys there were like MILF! Aww her sons are cute!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 18, 2007)

Love it! Definitely something I'd wear.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't really care for it.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder how she got those super tight pants on. I think those are kind of loose for what she usually wears.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 18, 2007)

its okay


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 18, 2007)

It's okay, at least she's not half naked at her kids game!


----------



## Salope (Jul 18, 2007)

Love the jeans and shoes but not the top. A nice white tank top would have looked better and more casual. However, I don't think the word casual is in her vocab. She's always glammed up.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 18, 2007)

I LOVE it!!! That looks like something I would wear. We all know she won't be caught dead in flats!

Very Hot!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 18, 2007)

i like it for a casual outfit


----------



## MindySue (Jul 18, 2007)

hot.


----------



## princess_20 (Jul 18, 2007)

hot!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 18, 2007)

She looks great. I wish I had her tiny little face. I would love to get that haircut.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 18, 2007)

She's always a classless not in my book


----------



## katnahat (Jul 18, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## ivette (Jul 18, 2007)

its not too dressy,imho


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hot! I don't think it's dressy either.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 18, 2007)

Love it.


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm on the fence....I kinda like the 80s-style top, but I'm more into the long over lean look with skinny jeans.


----------



## XkrissyX (Jul 18, 2007)

Believe it or not this is her casual look. haha I like it. I love all the shoes she wears. She said that she likes wearing heels because it makes her legs look slimmer. True! haha


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 18, 2007)

It looks ok. I'd wear it if I were her size too.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2007)

cute !!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 18, 2007)

I think it looks really good. It's outfits like these that make me wish I was tall. Anyway, the boy on the right looks just like his daddy.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 18, 2007)

That is so cute, I love it.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 18, 2007)

I think she's cute! How weird would it be to be the coach of Beckham's kids soccer team! LOL


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 18, 2007)

I think she looks cute! It is about the most casual you will see her.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 18, 2007)

looks pretty good


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 18, 2007)

I love it. I love her and her alien self






Her kids kinda resemble her more now - that ducky face she got.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't like it.


----------



## DakotaJade (Jul 19, 2007)

i like it, i think it would look better with a different colored shirt though!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jul 19, 2007)

I like it... she looks good dressed down for a change.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 19, 2007)

The top is too 80's for me. But, then again...that's in style now. lol!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

she looks normal finally for a lil while

her babies look so alike


----------



## mayyami (Jul 19, 2007)

I think she looks ordinary.


----------



## monniej (Jul 19, 2007)

she's watching her kids play soccer. i think she looks just fine.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 19, 2007)

hot, but why brown shoes with grey jeans and top? needs black shoes IMO


----------



## babyangel (Jul 21, 2007)

Very casual but she suits it.

*Babyangel*


----------



## missnadia (Jul 21, 2007)

I think it's appropriate


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 21, 2007)

very cute! love it!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hot, but why brown shoes with grey jeans and top? Dang it. Everytime I wanna say something I realize that Rosie has already said it.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 21, 2007)

I like it! Not everyone has to wear sporty stuff to a soccer game...it's good that she looks like herself


----------



## rachiexo (Jul 21, 2007)

it's okay. i love the jeans, but i don't like the top very much. maybe it's the grey-ness that's putting me off.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 21, 2007)

It's okay..


----------



## KaseyB (Jul 23, 2007)

I think she looks good


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 23, 2007)

i think it is a bit fancy for a soccer game

and i dont like that she is wearing all gray


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 23, 2007)

I think she looks cute.HOT


----------



## seymour5000 (Jul 24, 2007)

so do we have to be on high fashion elert all the time? i mean, you are taking your kids to practice....chill with the platform wedges and skinny legs. don't these b*tchs own any shorts?


----------



## Harriet Lucas (Dec 30, 2012)

Im unsure about this outfit. Im just not sure wheather its right for a soccer game as she looks like she has come from posh chich from casual mom.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks casual and appropriate but I think the shoes should have been worn on an entirely different outfit.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2012)

Well that is an old picture circa 2007. Frankly I think the outfit is cute, she's gorgeous and so why not? If I had her rocking body I'd wear something similar.


----------



## maheshrai (Jan 15, 2013)

She is looking beautiful


----------



## kriishu (Jan 28, 2013)

She always looks good and stylish.


----------

